# LR/Mogrify 2



## Pati (Dec 2, 2011)

What is the size of this download? Safari Download manager shows it is supposed to be 7.0 MB in size but the download is up to 18 MB so far on my slow connection.
http://photographers-toolbox.com/products/lrmogrify2.php

Tried updating it with LR Plug-in Manager but ti didn't start downloading from there. jf Flickr updated fine though.

And why does canceling the download in LR Plug-in Manager take so long to accomplish?

Edit: The download failed for some reason @ 19.1 MB with an error "The requested server was not found at this url". Is there any other url I can update this plugin?

Cancel still in progress.
TIA


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 2, 2011)

The size is 7'331'095 Bytes.

Beat


----------



## Pati (Dec 2, 2011)

Weird. I just downloaded it with FF and it showed it as a 6.4 MB but I got an error when I tried extracting it, "Could not extract the file "LRMogrify2.lrplugin/LRMogrify.extras/mogrify": The archive file is incomplete. Tried a second download and got the same error. What are the extras and do I really need them?

Ended up force quitting Lightroom because the download cancel stalled, I think.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 2, 2011)

I cannot tell you what the file \LRMogrify2.lrplugin\LRMogrify.extras\mogrify" is, but it's part of my plugin directory.

I have uploaded a copy of the ZIP file to yousendit.com, you can try another download from here:
https://www.yousendit.com/download/T2dmTGsxSWhuSlRtcXNUQw
(upload deleted now)
and see if you can successfully unzip it.

Beat


----------



## Pati (Dec 2, 2011)

Installed it. Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 2, 2011)

Glad to hear you got it working. Keep the ZIP file for future re-installs, I'll delete the uploaded version on yousendit now.

Beat


----------



## Pati (Dec 2, 2011)

OK Thanks again.


----------

